# A Question For All You Kindle Users



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadly, we Canadians don't have access to Kindles yet, but I've been wondering if those of you who love your Kindles still buy print books? For yourself? As presents? What would prompt you to buy a print book rather than the Kindle version?

Just curious,


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Paperback, no reason to buy anything but kindle version if it's available so I probably will never buy another.

Some of my books with graphs, charts, colors and/or illustrations I will still buy as print books, not that I would be able to find a kindle version of these.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I would still buy paperback books...if it was cheaper than the Kindle version. I have always gotten a load of books from half.com so it is hard to beat those prices. Also, not all books are available in Kindle format so if I really wanted a book not in Kindle, I would get it.

Much as I like my Kindle, I can't see ever NOT buying an actual book.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I do buy print books (dtb's, dead tree books) for my grandchildren.  I have also bought books for my youngest daughter and one for myself (not available in Kindle version) that I had been waiting to be released.  I won't do this again, I have found that I don't like to read dtb's anymore, I miss my KK, Aurora. LOL  I will still buy cookbooks and instructional books but not "reading" books.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have bought print books of books I want to keep in the archive. Other than that, I'm pretty much a Kindle convert.

L 

(PS, keep hoping Debra, a Kindle will come to Canada soon!)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I still buy books though not as frequently. Biographies, self help and cookbooks are must buys in DTB form.*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Kids'  books.  Gift books.  Gardening, art, and anything else that benefits from full-color photography.  Cookbooks, because I write in them, and for the pictures.  Books with maps, charts, or tables.  Textbooks.

And of course those that aren't likely to become available for Kindle anytime soon, and the ones that are significantly cheaper in DTB (sales rack at Borders, etc.)


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I still buy DTBs.  Some books I read are not on Kindle yet so I buy from Amazon, half, or any place else I can find a good book deal...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting responses, everybody. Thanks! Clearly, some types of books such as cookbooks and kids' picture books will still sell reasonably well in print, but I'm guessing that paperback novels are going to have a tougher time reaching the sales numbers they're used to as devices like Kindle become more popular.

Which begs the question, does anyone know what percentage of readers are reading most of their books on Kindle or other devices? Any research on this yet?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Which begs the question, does anyone know what percentage of readers are reading most of their books on Kindle or other devices? Any research on this yet?


No idea, Amazon doesn't release their kindle sales figures. I've seen estimates that they sold 500,000 of the K1 units and people are predicting 1 mil K2s will be sold this year. I believe the kindles have the lions share of the e-reader market right now. What this translates to in e-book sales vs dtb sales I don't know either. Safe to say e-books is still in it's infancy.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I still buy print books.  There are several reasons I would still buy them:

1.  The book is more of a reference book than a novel.  It is annoying to me to have to try to find something I referenced in the Kindle, as I don't like using bookmarks, highlighting, etc.  Also, reference books may have graphs, charts, etc.  

2.  The book is far cheaper in print form than in Kindle format.  If the book is $9.99 on Kindle, but I find it for a dollar or so in print form, I'm getting the print form.

3.  The book is really good, and I want a copy to have even if something happens to my Kindle.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I still buy print books.  Mainly paperbacks.  I have some series that I like to keep so I buy those.  I also buy books as gifts since there are several readers in my family.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a freelance proofreader and needed to purchase a couple of reference books that weren't available on the Kindle, so I ran out to Half Price Books and Borders yesterday.  I hadn't been in a bookstore much since I'd gotten my Kindle in February, and it did remind me how much I missed bookstores -- not necessarily carrying around tons of books, but just seeing the covers in bookstores.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My response would be the same as what the others have said.  I can't pass up a good sale price at Borders, and I love Half Price Books.  I'm currently reading a series and the first six or so books are only in paperback.  I have been getting them at my local small book store.  
There are also books that are so good you want to share them, and of course, I can't do that with my K.  Except with my mom, who has a K also.  
I have bought many books for my grandsons, my kids, other family members.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I still buy paperbacks. For school, for others, and for myself. I have my auto-buys. I then usually go through the for-sell books at the library for books that I would like to read myself for extra cheap or books I recommend for others


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I buy paper books as gifts regularly. I host a lot of foreign travelers at my house through couchsurfing (google it) and I always give them a Cleveland-themed book as a gift. I also usually give a Cleveland-themed book as a gift to those who host me when I travel.

I also buy paper books when not available for the Kindle. Reference books will continue to be bought in their paper versions. Honestly, and this is a credit to the Kindle, I get the same or better feel reading from the Kindle. While I might enjoy perusing the book store and such, once I'm reading both the book and the Kindle really disappear and I'm just left with story.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I will still buy John Grisham books. He's my favorite author and I collect his books in hardback.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have several authors that I have all of their works, so i will continue to buy them, but probably will read on the Kindle.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not planning on buying another DTB ever, part of the reason I went to the Kindle was I wanted to reclaim a great deal of space in my house.  I'm harassing the authors I love to come out in Kindle format.  I've sold tons of books and look forward to the day my bookcases are pretty much empty.  

There are so many books I want to read I can wait until authors & publishing houses figure out that ebooks are here to stay.

Lara Amber


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have only bought one new DTB for myself since getting my Kindle last November. I do, however, still purchase books as gifts and I buy old books from my childhood that meant something to me so that I can share those with my grandkids.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with just about everybody.  I haven't purchased a DTB for myself since getting my Kindle.  I have purchased many books for gifts and would purchase a "picture" book in paper form or if I needed additional reference materials.  Not being able to "flip" pages quickly to find a specific spot is the only drawback I find with Kbooks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll always buy print books. I'll add to author collections, I like getting signed books, and books that are heavy with tables and the like are just easier to read in print.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I've bought a few print books lately, but they were all reference books not available on Kindle. I've bought quite a few reference books on Kindle too.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't bought a DTB since getting my K1 in Oct08, and other than things like cookbooks, or large photo-heavy refererence books, I ain't gonna.  I'll just wait for the regular fiction and non-fiction stuff to get converted to Kindle format.  Frankly, I've got more DTBs in my library I got to convert and more new stuff I wanna read than I've got time or money for as it is, so I'm not too impatient.  Well maybe a little!    I can't wait for everything to be in digital format - my apartment will be so clean, tidy and roomy!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've bought some DTBs as gifts, of course.  And I still want things like technical books in hardcopy.  But 100% of my pleasure reading (fiction and non) is now on Kindle, so I haven't bought any DTBs for that purpose since my precious arrived.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I still buy DTBs for my classroom and occasionally for myself. I usually only buy them if they are something that I really want to read that is not yet available for Kindle. I find that the longer I have my Kindle, the more reluctant I am to buy DTBs.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Sadly, we Canadians don't have access to Kindles yet, but I've been wondering if those of you who love your Kindles still buy print books? For yourself? As presents? What would prompt you to buy a print book rather than the Kindle version? Just curious,


For print books, so far I only buy hardcovers of my favorite author. Other than that, I Kindle!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I still buy paper back books or prints and dont rely much on e books for a number of reasons:

1. The book is extremely good - inspirational books as I look to read them again and again - not novels

2. Reference books - for my academic needs

3. Collection material - some wont come into ebooks until it has been shown in the movies or has been publicized well

4. A lot others.........


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I buy books for my kids. My oldest has a kindle bit still reads DTB. I've also bought 2 copies of The Book Thief 1 to loan out and 1 as a gift. Then there were the iPod, iPhone, and photoshop elements manuals. 

I haven't even read The Tales of Beedle the Bard yet. But we do have it. I actually haven't opened a Harry Potter book in over a year. That's not as bad as it sounds. I have them all on my iPod to listen to. I actually prefer the audio versions now. Jim Dale is fantastic.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> I still buy print books. There are several reasons I would still buy them:
> 
> 1. The book is more of a reference book than a novel. It is annoying to me to have to try to find something I referenced in the Kindle, as I don't like using bookmarks, highlighting, etc. Also, reference books may have graphs, charts, etc.
> 
> ...


Interesting comments. There are several books I use for reference purposes and I want to grab the info I need quickly.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

After reading all of the replies so far, one thing has struck me. No one's mentioned missing the feel of a new book in their hands. I've talked to a number of people about this over the years and many of them simply love turning pages or the smell of a new book almost as much as the content.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> After reading all of the replies so far, one thing has struck me. No one's mentioned missing the feel of a new book in their hands. I've talked to a number of people about this over the years and many of them simply love turning pages or the smell of a new book almost as much as the content.


Due to Carpell Tunnel I don't miss holding a book. I'm glad I can lay my Kindle down and read


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> After reading all of the replies so far, one thing has struck me. No one's mentioned missing the feel of a new book in their hands. I've talked to a number of people about this over the years and many of them simply love turning pages or the smell of a new book almost as much as the content.


I suspect that a good part of the excitement of owning a new book is the awareness that one is about to embark on a new reading adventure. That feeling somehow gets transferred to the physical object and its sensual appeal.

Not to say that some books don't have great aesthetic appeal -- a beautiful cover, or a leather-bound reference book, for example -- but maybe with a Kindle we just transfer that new-book excitement to the K itself.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> After reading all of the replies so far, one thing has struck me. No one's mentioned missing the feel of a new book in their hands. I've talked to a number of people about this over the years and many of them simply love turning pages or the smell of a new book almost as much as the content.


There was a lot of chatter about this a few months ago. But once most people actually got the K in their hands and experienced the ease of using it, that quickly became a moot point. Not having to hold the book open is a big plus for me. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> After reading all of the replies so far, one thing has struck me. No one's mentioned missing the feel of a new book in their hands. I've talked to a number of people about this over the years and many of them simply love turning pages or the smell of a new book almost as much as the content.


Never understood the smell aspect of people's love for books....but I think it has to do with the fact I can't smell during the vast majority of the year. Really bad allergies


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I actually bought a DTB because of my Kindle.  I hadn't read any of J. R. R. Tolkien's books.  When they came out in Kindle version, I bought the Hobbit & the Lord of the Rings trilogy.  Then I bought a DTB of an atlas of Middle Earth, since the Kindle diagrams are hard for me to read.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Sadly, we Canadians don't have access to Kindles yet, but I've been wondering if those of you who love your Kindles still buy print books? For yourself? As presents? What would prompt you to buy a print book rather than the Kindle version?
> 
> Just curious,


yes I do. If it isn't available on Kindle, is an art book or any book where there are important maps, pictures, drawings ect. I read a lot of non-fiction.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> yes I do. If it isn't available on Kindle, is an art book or any book where there are important maps, pictures, drawings ect. I read a lot of non-fiction.


Several others have also mentioned the preference for DTB when maps, pictures, drawings, etc. are involved. So, I'm gathering that Kindle hasn't perfected these components? But perhaps it's only a matter of time and a few more Kindle versions?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think the DX was a step in the right direction towards good quality art and graphic type books. Still need color though.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> or the smell of a new book almost as much as the content.


I have severe allergies, I don't miss the smell of books.  And Kindle is so easy to hold, and I can make the letters big enough to see without my glasses. Love it!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I have severe allergies, I don't miss the smell of books.  And Kindle is so easy to hold, and I can make the letters big enough to see without my glasses. Love it!


Oh, you're all making me wish I had one right now!


----------

